# Guys, Kaitlyn is Chunky



## zombiemaster

Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


----------



## Klebold

Shes hot as hell and thats all that matters.


----------



## Nuski

More cushin' for the pushin'.


----------



## breadfan

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


Probably because you are gay


----------



## Boss P

she's really not


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

She was a body builder you know.


----------



## Hiplop

shes fucking hot


----------



## Tony777

She has the right ammount of chunky to her , thats the thing.

Imo in terms of (body) hotness
Kaitlyn > Jamie > Aksana > Maxine > Naomi > AJ

Face wise is :
Jamie > Aksana > Kaitlyn > Maxine > AJ > Naomi though

Overall everything considered , I like Kaitlyn 2nd most lookswise


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Some of you people have unrealistic standards. She is attractive and has as nice looking body. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Nocturnal

A lot of people find her attractive. She's a little thicker than the other divas but it's all in the right places and she's not even close to "Chunky" by my standards. 



"She's hot!"
"She's not!"

That's pretty much all you will get from this thread. Different people have different tastes.


----------



## thaShowstoppa

This coming from a guy who wacks it to youtube trish videos


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

She's hot but everything else about her is awful.


----------



## zombiemaster

Do any of you find her hotter than any diva on the current main roster?


----------



## NoLeafClover

I think that's muscle.

And shes hot.


----------



## Prospekt's March

This is a quite subjective topic because not everyone has the same perspective on beauty so it's pointless if you're debating it.

As for Kaitlyn, pffft, i'd hit it. xD


----------



## SaveMeCM

Chunky? Kaityln needs to gain some fat, and lose some of that muscle.


----------



## Tony777

zombiemaster said:


> Do any of you find her hotter than any diva on the current main roster?


Absolutley

Kaitlyn > Kelly Kelly
Kaitlyn > Eve
Kaitlyn > Jillian
Kaitlyn > > > > Melina
Kaitlyn > > > > Gail Kim
Kaitlyn > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > Alicia Fox

So yes shes hotter than about half the current "pro" divas imo , and alot of whats left are a toss up really


----------



## Geeee

I think the only roster diva that compares to Kaitlyn for looks is Maryse. Also I'm pretty sure her thickness is mostly muscle.


----------



## TheRock316

She's too HOOOOOOOOT !

I only downloaded NXT for the first time for Kaitlyn


----------



## Prospekt's March

Edit* double post


----------



## SimplyAmazing23

She isn't 'chunky', she is muscular. There is a difference. Anyway she isn't the hottest chick ever to step foot in the WWE but she certainly isn't the worst. I'd say top 10.


----------



## Hiplop

thaShowstoppa said:


> This coming from a guy who wacks it to youtube trish videos


wait, you dont think trish is hot? :hmm:


----------



## M.S.I.I.

[email protected] her being chunky. She looks like a common attractive woman who's a little built.


----------



## ww4ever

to the kaitlyn haters.... ill go ahead and take a ban for the team..... moreso for kaitlyn though


*FUUUUUUUCK YOU!!!!*


see you ******** when i get back :agree:


----------



## Tony777

Hiplop™ said:


> wait, you dont think trish is hot? :hmm:


You aren't asking me I know , but my answer to that is.... well actually no I don't ... something... everything about her just seemed... unappealing to me for some reason , maybe the terrible fake boob job and I guess facially she didn't look that amazing or anything plus I don't recall her ass being anything special either


----------



## lucke127

M.S.I.I. said:


> [email protected] her being chunky. She looks like a common attractive woman who's a little built.



The best way to put it. Her body is great and it's mostly muscle. This seems like one of those people who would say people like AJ or even Maryse have the perfect body.


----------



## scrilla

lol shes chunky? let's see the girls finer than kaitlyn that you've fucked bro.

I can understand if you are just doing this to troll her marks like I do when I call Mickie James, Piggy James. If you wanted to say shes completely untalented I would understand, or if you were insulting the ex-ring anouncer for having manly ****** arms, but chunky? nah breh.


----------



## Tony777

lucke127 said:


> The best way to put it. Her body is great and it's mostly muscle. This seems like *one of those people who would say people like AJ* or even Maryse *have the perfect body*.





Spoiler: n00d pic of AJ Lee















/shrug


----------



## seancarleton77

She's terrible, and got nothing that makes her stand out, except her body type.


----------



## Ryan

If you think Kaitlyn is chunky then perhaps you are the kind of person who gets sexually aroused by mops. Kind of like Perry Saturn.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Your on crack dude, she is the hottest Diva on the roster, above Kelly, Layla, Melina anyone.


----------



## Shazayum

perfect picture to describe OP


----------



## scrilla

^ lol vintage sherdog


----------



## Rawlin

zombiemaster said:


> Do any of you find her hotter than any diva on the current main roster?


are you saying she's NOT hotter than any diva on the roster?

cuz if you're implying you think Rosa Mendes is hotter than Kaitlyn, you should officially stop pretending to like chicks.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

She's Mickie James thick and that makes her attractive.


----------



## Jason93

She is overrated imo.


----------



## gladdyontherise

JoseBxNYC said:


> She's Mickie James thick and that makes her attractive.


agreed.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Since nobody else is willing to, I'll call it what it is: *troll thread*.

And all of you took the bait. :no:


----------



## Amsterdam

FINALLY...the OP....HAS COME OUT....of the closet...


----------



## SHIRLEY

She's chubby, which is...whatever.

More importantly, she has no business being in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Nexus One

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


I see we got a undercover homosexual on our hands.


----------



## Van Hammer

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


lemme check my magic 8 ball......signs point to YOUR'RE GAY!!!!!!......


----------



## summerfest

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her



My Fantasy Women
http://img229.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=13946_47801099224449771150146_122_98lo.jpg




The OP's Fantasy Women
http://biodrux.org/wp-content/uploads/anorexic.jpg


----------



## DaGhost

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


She aint chunky far from it, why you only like tooth picks bro

dont be mad she is the hottest shit out there and in general thick girls >skinny hos


----------



## The BoogeyMan

"chunky", fuckin' lol!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

breadfan said:


> Probably because you are gay





Nocturnal said:


> A lot of people find her attractive. She's a little thicker than the other divas but it's all in the right places and she's not even close to "Chunky" by my standards.


This. 

not everyone like flat chested, toothpick, no ass women like Michelle McCool.


----------



## Bullseye

Tony777 said:


> She has the right ammount of chunky to her , thats the thing.
> 
> Imo in terms of (body) hotness
> Kaitlyn > Jamie > Aksana > Maxine > Naomi > AJ
> 
> Face wise is :
> Jamie > Aksana > Kaitlyn > Maxine > AJ > Naomi though
> 
> Overall everything considered , I like Kaitlyn 2nd most lookswise


Jamie looks like a bloke with a wig.


----------



## DaGhost

Kait and Max for me, dead last is the diesel armed announcer bitch. She looks like she could rip your dick off.

Kait=Max>Booty>Ruskie w/Tits>skinny little girl> Dick ripper.


----------



## Geeve

Gotta love people calling a top five fitness competitor chunky. Only thing I would say is her wrestling gear does nothing for her figure, but looks amazing outside ring gear.


----------



## kenjiharima

Like the old saying goes.
"Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder."


----------



## Target 02

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


You don't understand why some people have different tastes in women than you... 

I mean, what the fpalm


----------



## -SAW-

kenjiharima said:


> Like the old saying goes.
> "Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder."


Yeah, pretty much this.

And other people's perception of "chunky" obviously differ from yours. Some people, myself included, don't think she's "chunky" at all, but rather thick. Which is a very good thing. Vicky, IMO, is someone I'd label as "chunky". Kaitlyn, along with others like Nattie and Beth, on the other hand, are thick. Big difference.


----------



## Algernon

Even the 2006-2008 Mickie James is fat compared to Kaitlyn. Kaitlyn really has all the right curves. I think her wrestling gear is not flattering enough. Needs more Spandex. Like a singlet version of what Beth Phoenix wears to show off those juice legs and accentuate her ass.


----------



## CM Sean

Kaitlyn's Hot, Vickie's Chucky. I agree with *-SAW-*


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Chunky??? Give me a break. 
Kaitlyn looks better than 90% of the divas.


----------



## darnok

She isn't chunky...she's blocky! The Bella twins are curvy, Kaitlyn is as masculine as any Diva on the roster now.


----------



## Jonny

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


Shes the right size... Shes not to chunky at all. Shes just with a lot of think divas there for she will look a bit fat. Its just your mind acting up.


----------



## Amsterdam

Kaitlyn is like Natalya, Beth Pheniox, and Mickie James - what a real, female wrestler looks like. Thick, curvy, muscular, and beautiful. Not another spray-tanned toothpick with a pair of tits.

In fact, none of the NXT rookies look like plastic toothpicks, which is all the more reason to send them all to the main roster.


----------



## What 3:16

zombiemaster said:


> Do any of you find her hotter than any diva on the current main roster?


I find her hotter than a lot of them.










^ Ain't nothin wrong with that figure. Damn.

Question for the OP: Are you a really skinny kid? Maybe that's why you're afraid of Kaitlyn.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Jamie looks like a bloke with a wig.


She's a Little Boy Robot.


----------



## Camoron

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her












Yeah, real chunky.


----------



## Amsterdam

I wonder if the OP is even a guy at all. It's usually fat chicks that other women fat.


----------



## Game Fiend

In the hood we call that thick. But its good to see a diva with a a little meat on her. Most of the Divas now are either od build example Beth or just very skinny ex Maryse. Kaitlyn is hot


----------



## Amsterdam

Game Fiend said:


> In the hood we call that thick. But its good to see a diva with a a little meat on her. Most of the Divas now are either od build example Beth or just very skinny ex Maryse. Kaitlyn is hot


Kaitlyn is the best of both worlds. Skinny, nice tan, with fake tits, but with thick legs, strong arms, and a nice ass. Perfection.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Amsterdam said:


> Kaitlyn is like Natalya, Beth Pheniox, and Mickie James - what a real, female wrestler looks like. Thick, curvy, muscular, and beautiful. Not another spray-tanned toothpick with a pair of tits.


Kaitlyn's nothing like them. They're three of the best female wrestlers of the past decade. She's a bimbo on roids.

Also, she _is_ spray-tanned and _does_ have fake tits.


----------



## zombiemaster

summerfest said:


> The OP's Fantasy Women
> http://biodrux.org/wp-content/uploads/anorexic.jpg


That's some scary shit bro


But seriously, to avoid the gay accusations I'm gonna just say this was a troll thread, 'kay?



....She still ain't no Cody Rho- I mean Maryse (That's who guys like, right?)


----------



## smackdownfreakxx

Her body kinda reminds me of Victoria's, they both have pretty thick legs. Okay, let's go with the OP on this one and say she's a bit chunky. So what? I'd take chick who's a bit chunky over a muscular one (like Jamie) or a reaaallly skinny one (like Kelly Kelly or AJ) anytime.


----------



## Big Dog

If she's Chunky then I'm so obese I need a crane to get me out of the house.


----------



## darnok

Why is everyone assuming chunky means fat? Fat means fat. Chunky means, like Kaitlyn, someone who is big but not with a small waist and curvacious hips. Someone big without shape. That's what she is.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx

darnok said:


> Someone big without shape. That's what she is.


No, that's Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## darnok

smackdownfreakxx said:


> No, that's Vickie Guerrero.


Oh shit, I didn't know that the term chunky can only be used to describe only one woman on the whole planet. I've made a right tit of myself. Just for future reference, once Vickie dies can I use it to describe another woman or is that her's for eternitiy?


----------



## Samee

At first when I saw her during her NXT debut I was like 'Woah'. That dress made her look amazing. But since then I've noticed how hench she actually is and it is kind of a turn off. I don't like girls being that muscular, it's just weird. She'd look A LOT better if she had less muscle.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx

darnok said:


> Oh shit, I didn't know that the term chunky can only be used to describe only one woman on the whole planet. I've made a right tit of myself. Just for future reference, once Vickie dies can I use it to describe another woman or is that her's for eternitiy?


I meant that Kaitlyn actually looks good and has nice shapes. Vickie is someone who is big and has no feminine shapes whatsoever. We are talking about NXT here, not women in general.


----------



## darnok

smackdownfreakxx said:


> We are talking about NXT here, not women in general.


Ah ok, so it's the old "no hot girl" syndrome? Like when you go to a party and there are no hot girls, so you end up looking at the least ugly girl and thinking things like:

"I guess she has nice toe-nails"

or

"I suppose there's _something_ about her."

So Kaitlyn is the best of a bad crop huh? That explains alot of the little fap-boy posts on here.


----------



## Amsterdam

darnok said:


> *So Kaitlyn is the best of a bad crop huh? That explains alot of the little fap-boy posts on here*.


:hmm:

...

8*D

fap fap fap


----------



## MEM Member 4Life

I would much rather date Kaitlyn than one of the Bellas tbh!


----------



## zombiemaster

darnok said:


> Ah ok, so it's the old "no hot girl" syndrome? Like when you go to a party and there are no hot girls, so you end up looking at the least ugly girl and thinking things like:
> 
> "I guess she has nice toe-nails"
> 
> or
> 
> "I suppose there's _something_ about her."
> 
> So Kaitlyn is the best of a bad crop huh? That explains alot of the little fap-boy posts on here.





Samee said:


> At first when I saw her during her NXT debut I was like 'Woah'. That dress made her look amazing. But since then I've noticed how hench she actually is and it is kind of a turn off. I don't like girls being that muscular, it's just weird. She'd look A LOT better if she had less muscle.


 I finally get some supporters, 8 pages in and after I've already folded, nice


----------



## Big Dog

darnok said:


> Why is everyone assuming chunky means fat? Fat means fat. Chunky means, like Kaitlyn, someone who is big but not with a small waist and curvacious hips. Someone big without shape. That's what she is.


It's because when used with the OP's first post in mind it means it's fat. I think her muscle mass is just right, no where near as bad as Jamie.


----------



## ColeStar

This made 8 pages? Of discussion about whether or not someone is chunky? Really guys, really?


----------



## What 3:16

Big Dog said:


> It's because when used with the OP's first post in mind it means it's fat. I think her muscle mass is just right, no where near *as bad *as Jamie.


"As bad as?" Plz. I didn't know that "bad" was synonymous with "muscly". C'mon Big Dog. I like your posts and not just because you have Barrett everywhere, but dude ... :no:

And Colestar ... chunkiness is clearly srs bizniss.

Ultimately we're eight pages into this thread and Kaitlyn is still hot.


----------



## Big Dog

What 3:16 said:


> "As bad as?" Plz. I didn't know that "bad" was synonymous with "muscly". C'mon Big Dog. I like your posts and not just because you have Barrett everywhere, but dude ... :no:
> 
> And Colestar ... chunkiness is clearly srs bizniss.
> 
> Ultimately we're eight pages into this thread and Kaitlyn is still hot.


I don't find really defined muscles on a woman attractive, so yeah in my case bad is synonymous with muscly 

9 pages now


----------



## What 3:16

All the boys are scared of a woman who could kick their ass?


----------



## smackdownfreakxx

What 3:16 said:


> All the boys are scared of a woman who could kick their ass?


No, we just don't find her attractive.


----------



## Tony777

What 3:16 said:


> All the boys are scared of a woman who could kick their ass?


Except me!

<3 Jamie , Beth Phoenix , Natalya , ODB , etc.

Except I honestly don't think they could kick my ass as strong as they all are


----------



## KITD

Zombiemaster you're a nob


----------



## Shivaki

Kaitlyn is still hot to me.


----------



## What 3:16

smackdownfreakxx said:


> No, we just don't find her attractive.


Right, because of the ass-kicking thing.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

zombiemaster said:


> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


Pictures of your wife/girlfriend, please.


----------



## Duberry

Vin Ghostal said:


> Pictures of your wife/girlfriend, please.


ZombieMaster just sent me this










WOAH!!!


----------



## KITD

^^^ I laughed more than I should have


----------



## Alex

Shes the hotest diva.


----------



## zombiemaster

She's in the entertainment industry where she is (Apparently) getting by on her looks, I can be as judgemental as I please about that


----------



## Calvin22

She is an average size. considering she works out. I definitely wouldn't say no to her. Shes more beautiful than the current nxt divas based on looking normal.

I prefer normal looking, not size 0.


----------



## zombiemaster

Vin Ghostal said:


> Pictures of your wife/girlfriend, please.












Admittedly she could stand to lose a few pounds


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

*Derp!*



zombiemaster said:


> *Guys, Kaitlyn is Chunky...*
> 
> Don't understand why so many people call her hot, I know you don't have to be a matchstick to be sexy but Katilyn looks like she's got another diva hiding inside of her


Yes, she is--hideous, in fact. I can hardly tell the difference between her and Rosanne, Rosie O'Donnel, Oprah, Kirstie Alley, John Goodman, and Tony Soprano...


----------



## adri17

*Re: Derp!*



zombiemaster said:


> She's in the entertainment industry where she is (Apparently) getting by on her looks, I can be as judgemental as I please about that





Eyeball Nipple said:


> Yes, she is--hideous, in fact. I can hardly tell the difference between her and Rosanne, Rosie O'Donnel, Oprah, Kirstie Alley, John Goodman, and Tony Soprano...


GOOD GOD TAKE THAT FAT PIECE OF TRASH OUT OF MY FACE!!!!11!1111111!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

*Re: Derp!*



adri17 said:


> GOOD GOD TAKE THAT FAT PIECE OF TRASH OUT OF MY FACE!!!!11!1111111!!!


Right?? I can almost SMELL the cellulite wafting off her through my screen.`Utterly disgusting.:no:

Someone should tell her to lay off the cheeseburgers already, sheesh!


----------



## adri17

*Re: Derp!*



Eyeball Nipple said:


> Right?? I can almost SMELL the cellulite wafting off her through my screen.`Utterly disgusting.:no:
> 
> Someone should tell her to lay off the cheeseburgers already, sheesh!


Yeah, she should team up with Mark Henry and become "The Fat Duo".

I'm gonna puke for a while...


----------



## zombiemaster

Her legs are pretty thick


----------



## smackdownfreakxx

Zombiemaster, name a diva or a celebrity that you find totally hot, please.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

zombiemaster said:


> Her legs are pretty thick


Thick, yeah. Muscular, yeah. 

Chunky? No, dude. Chunky is Vickie, or Rachael Ray, or Queen Latifa.

This:









Is called being in shape.


----------



## darnok

I still don't see the curves - in fact those pictures only prove that she is indeed the shape of a tube of Pringles. Once you pop (those roids in your flat ass) you can't stop!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

You know what other "chunky" diva used to really gross me out?

Stacy Kiebler. I mean, just _look_ at this hideous creature!!!


----------



## zombiemaster

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Thick, yeah. Muscular, yeah.
> 
> Chunky? No, dude. Chunky is Vickie, or Rachael Ray, or Queen Latifa.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is called being in shape.


When I said chunky, I meant thick, same thing really, her arms and legs are bigger than they should be.

Jamie's muscular, Kaitlyn's something creepy between fat and muscular, actually no, some strange messed up fusion

And guys stop posting pictures like that they just show how much she pales in comparison to a real model


----------



## Tony777

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Thick, yeah. Muscular, yeah.
> 
> Chunky? No, dude. Chunky is Vickie, or *Rachael Ray*, or Queen Latifa.


Rachael Ray should not have to be mentioned in the same league of chunky as queen latifa! JEBUS TRIST 










Shes not that bad off! Its like when people kept calling Mickie James fat just for being normal :sad:


----------



## What 3:16

Those abs are sexier than JoMo's. 

She's hot.


----------



## RatedRKO31

Actually for her being musculiar I find her very attractive more than Beth Phoenix TBH.


----------



## darnok

Nothing to do with her being attractive or not, but did anyone notice how rough she looked the first Smackdown she was on and the the NXT after that? By rough, I mean like hungover or tired, do the wrestlers still party alot between gigs?


----------



## KH Diplomats

Chunky girls need love to you know besides I'd still hit it  (Kaitlyn)


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Tony777 said:


> Rachael Ray should not have to be mentioned in the same league of chunky as queen latifa! JEBUS TRIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes not that bad off! Its like when people kept calling Mickie James fat just for being normal :sad:


Well, there she looks quite bangable. But she fluctuates a lot. The last time I saw her on TV, a few months back, admittedly, she was pushing about 155 lb. territory.

Not fat, just a little chunky...










Don't get me wrong, I'd still hit it. But compared to, say, Cameron Diaz or someone like that, she's no runway model, tip-top shape.

And I have to say, the last Kaitlyn photo I posted wasn't to show off her curves or anything. I was just showing a flat photo of her stomach, because when I hear "chunky" I think of a little portly girl with a few rolls on her gut. I guess we all define these terms differently. However, now that I'm looking at that photo again, her breast implant scars kinda wanna make me ralph.


----------



## adri17




----------



## zombiemaster

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Zombiemaster, name a diva or a celebrity that you find totally hot, please.


----------



## adri17

zombiemaster said:


>


:no: Real women, dumbass.


----------



## zombiemaster

adri17 said:


>


That's not the point, the point is that by comparison to other women on TV she isn't particularly attractive so I don't get why so many of you are getting off on her


----------



## smackdownfreakxx

zombiemaster said:


>


Okay, now I get where you're coming from. But I said *diva *or *celebrity*, not a manga character.


----------



## zombiemaster

adri17 said:


> :no: Real women, dumbass.


She's real to me Damnit!


----------



## darnok

zombiemaster said:


> She's real to me Damnit!


Do you fap to manga, ya sick fuck!?


----------



## Shazayum

why do nerds overanalyze beautiful women so much?


----------



## thisgamewelose

darnok said:


> Oh shit, I didn't know that the term chunky can only be used to describe only one woman on the whole planet. I've made a right tit of myself. Just for future reference, once Vickie dies can I use it to describe another woman or is that her's for eternitiy?


Hey smartass, just for future reference, when 2 people have 2 completely different body shapes....you can't use 'chunky' to describe them both.


----------



## e1987p

RatedRKO31 said:


> Actually for her being musculiar I find her very attractive more than Beth Phoenix TBH.




Never underestimate Beth Phoenix.


----------



## rocksteady

Kaitlyn in that hot red dress during the NXT musical chairs = *SMOKIN'*


----------



## -SAW-

e1987p said:


> Never underestimate Beth Phoenix.


Damn right.


----------



## Jaysin

I'd bang Rachael Ray. Kaitlyn isn't fat or chunky, she's muscular. I'd bang her too, not the prettiest diva, but definitely not fat, ugly, chunky, or anything.

Edit: I'd bang Beth Phoenix too for the record. Though my personal favorite diva/knockout/former diva is Christy Hemme, fiery red heads ftw!


----------



## RatedRKO31

e1987p said:


> Never underestimate Beth Phoenix.


Nice picture but still wouldn't touch her. I think it's her wardrobe. She just has a scary look to her. Kaitlyn has more of a sweetheart look if that makes sense.


----------



## darnok

thisgamewelose said:


> Hey smartass, just for future reference, when 2 people have 2 completely different body shapes....you can't use 'chunky' to describe them both.


Hey Dickhead, I never said Vickie Guerrero was chunky, the other guy did.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma

She's hot as hell, Natalya is chunky, Kaitlin's body is exactly how a hot body should be.

Also, all you guys who cream yourselves over Beth's muscles need to realise women aren't hot when they're stacked, they just look masculine.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I'm astounded that this thread is 13 pages long and still going on.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

> When I said chunky, I meant thick, same thing really, her arms and legs are bigger than they should be.
> 
> Jamie's muscular, Kaitlyn's something creepy between fat and muscular, actually no, some strange messed up fusion


What I don't get is how you're trying to...convince us? As if what we perceive as chunk or sexy is about to change based on your bashing of one celebrity.

You think she's chunk. That's fine. I just don't see why it's thread worthy. Are we now going to get "Guys, Layla is hot!" or "Guys, The Bella Twins look similar" threads?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Let's just end the thread already.


----------



## Nexus One

One of the dumbest threads of all time


----------



## seanyboyuk

Ive not paid much attention to the new season but she does look the best to me. She has the it factor from her looks that does it for me. Ive not even watched a show just the wwe.com report.


----------



## TKOK

It's more muscle than fat.


----------



## zombiemaster

Nexus One said:


> One of the dumbest threads of all time


A fact I'm very proud of



The BoogeyMan said:


> What I don't get is how you're trying to...convince us? As if what we perceive as chunk or sexy is about to change based on your bashing of one celebrity.
> 
> You think she's chunk. That's fine. I just don't see why it's thread worthy. Are we now going to get "Guys, Layla is hot!" or "Guys, The Bella Twins look similar" threads?


Convince you? Where did you get that idea from?



The Striker said:


> Let's just end the thread already.


Never!!!!!!!!



The Striker said:


> I'm astounded that this thread is 13 pages long and still going on.


And hear's to another 13!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

zombiemaster said:


> And hear's to another 13!


*Here's* to good grammar and not wasting the MJ popcorn gif on this stupid thread.


----------



## Ross McTURTLE

I'd love to be inside her. Just saying.


----------



## TheRock316

The OP should be sentenced to for life time


----------



## Y2J™

breadfan said:


> Probably because you are gay


Just because someone doesn't find a certain diva hot it doesn't mean they're gay, you twit.

I think Kaitlyns body is almost perfect... could do with less muscle, though. I still find her to be one of the hottest divas.


----------



## darnok

Y2J™ said:


> Just because someone doesn't find a certain diva hot it doesn't mean they're gay, you twit.
> 
> I think Kaitlyns body is almost perfect... could do with less muscle, though. I still find her to be one of the hottest divas.


Off-topic I know, but is that guy in your sig a real cage-fighter?


----------



## The BoogeyMan

> Convince you? Where did you get that idea from?


Well because you stated your point of view...and then kept going. People are saying stuff to the contrary (which is fine, we all have our opinions) but you keep coming back and replying which makes it look like you're desperate for the last word. 

Especially when you're spamming up the forum with crap like this:


zombiemaster said:


> A fact I'm very proud of
> 
> Never!!!!!!!!
> 
> And hear's to another 13!


If you think she's a little big then great, but the point of a thread is that you say your piece and move on. I'm only replying here because you asked me a question. 

This wasn't even thread worthy to begin with.


----------



## zombiemaster

The BoogeyMan said:


> Well because you stated your point of view...and then kept going. People are saying stuff to the contrary (which is fine, we all have our opinions) but you keep coming back and replying which makes it look like you're desperate for the last word.


And now the I have the last word and next..THE WORLD!


----------



## Medo

*Seriously, she is fucking hot



*


----------



## DesolationRow

This ridiculous thread is epic and further proof that Kaitlyn is the true heir to the Trish Stratus crown. 

If she's chunky, I'd like a piece of bread and a knife to spread her out on.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Kaitlyn is hot.


----------



## zombiemaster

Medo said:


> _Seriously, she is fucking *fat*
> 
> 
> 
> _


Fixed



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Kaitlyn is *a pig*.


Fixed



DesolationRow said:


> If she's chunky, I'd like a piece of bread and a knife to *repeatedly stab her with, I'm not sure what I'd do with the bread though, eat it I guess, maybe feed it to the ducks?*.


And Fixed


----------



## smackdownfreakxx

This thread has become totally retarded.

*expects zombiemaster to change the word 'retarded'*


----------



## zombiemaster

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Kaitlyn has become totally retarded.
> 
> *expects zombiemaster to change the word 'retarded'*


Gotcha!


----------



## Simply...amazing

OP? You are complaining about Kaitlyn's looks? She is HOT, if you want "chunky" check out the girl she replaced(was that even a woman?)


----------



## The-Arena

She is not hot?... and David Arquette is the greatest world champion of all time...


----------



## attitudefan666

People really need to get off this mindset. Everyone have different tastes.
/


----------



## punx06

If you seriously think she's fat, then your definition of a fat chick is retarded. She's not stick thin, but thats a good thing IMO. I like women who don't look as though they haven't eaten in a month.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Okay, enough of this.*


----------

